# Russian All-Round Fighting



## kulachnik

Hello to everyone. I'd like to introduce you to the Russian full-contact fighting system that I practice: http://www.rusbm.ru/eng/index.html. There is a plenty of materials on the site, including downloadable video and a huge photo gallery.

Here you can also check our video with the bareknuckle fisticuffs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRqI5kOpJzw


Best reards!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Great, thanks for posting your website here.  I hope that you can contribute to our Russian Martial Arts Forum.  Welcome to MartialTalk.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## kulachnik

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Welcome to MartialTalk.
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com



Thank you, Brian. Should you have any questions about RAF, I'll be around. 

I liked your site, seems like we share some common training concepts!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Welcome to Martial Talk! Thanks for the links - it's good to have you on the Russian Martial Art's forum.


----------



## jellyman

Question: I see a some of the people involved have studied under Belov - are you guys affiliates?


----------



## kulachnik

jellyman said:


> Question: I see a some of the people involved have studied under Belov - are you guys affiliates?



RAF hand-to-hand fighting technique is based on the old-school Belov's horitz fighting (SGB), that has been revised and further structured. Folk wrestling and fencing disciplines have no connection to SGB. 

We have connections with some SGB clubs, but are not affiliated to the SGB Federation.


----------



## NYCRonin

With respects - may I ask of your training background?

What is the 'we' mentioned?

If you have the time - can you flesh out abit more...I am certain that the overall MTalk RMA community would thank you - and find it fascinating. I certainly would!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

kulachnik said:


> Thank you, Brian. Should you have any questions about RAF, I'll be around.
> 
> I liked your site, seems like we share some common training concepts!


 
I liked you site to and yes it seems like we have alot in common.


----------



## kulachnik

I train in RAF for the last 3 years. I've taken part in 4 regional and Russian competitions. My training routine is 4 trainings per week, my coach is Maxim Shatunov - the RAF president. My group trains outdoors in any weather. 

Before RAF I've been training in Savate for 1 year.

I've also spent about 5 years with Systema group when I was in college.

When I said "we" I meant RAF Federation.

I'll be glad to flesh out too. 






NYCRonin said:


> With respects - may I ask of your training background?
> 
> What is the 'we' mentioned?
> 
> If you have the time - can you flesh out abit more...I am certain that the overall MTalk RMA community would thank you - and find it fascinating. I certainly would!


----------



## Jackal

I just downloaded the "RAF Video Presentation demo" but I only get sound when I play it. What kind of codec do I need and where do you suggest finding it? Thanks!


----------



## kulachnik

It needs DivX Pro Codec. I can send it to you - PM me your address


----------



## Jackal

Thanks but, I was just able to install a codec myself and just got it to play. Looks like a lot of fun. Enjoyable stuff. Please, tell me about the "medieval russian sword" that was displayed in the beginning. Do you have any historical information about the kind of sword? When it was used and what part of the culture used it? I'm interested in the work.


----------



## kulachnik

Jackal said:


> Please, tell me about the "medieval russian sword" that was displayed in the beginning. Do you have any historical information about the kind of sword? When it was used and what part of the culture used it? I'm interested in the work.


 
It is a replica of the sword from Russian archeological excavations. Such swords were used in Rus somewhere between 9th and 14th centuries. As far as I know, such swords are typical for all early medieval Europe. 

Let me ask Denis - the fencer guy from the video - I'll write more tomorrow.


----------



## kulachnik

Photos from the Russian Championship and Instructor's Seminar (Aug 2006, Saratov Russia):
http://www.rusbm.ru/eng/PRIDE1-5.html


----------



## kulachnik

Jackal said:


> Please, tell me about the "medieval russian sword" that was displayed in the beginning. Do you have any historical information about the kind of sword? When it was used and what part of the culture used it? I'm interested in the work.


 
OK, as I said it is a replica from the original sword found by Russian archeologists. It is a so-called Caroling type sword that was spread all over Europe from 7th to 11th centuries. 

It was used for slashing blows, thrust work and defense with the sword were not typical for this model (it has a small sword-hilt). It was used with a shield, but fighting with 2 swords held in each hand is also known. It was used for horseback fighting and for fighting on foot as well.

Since such swords were very expensive only rich warriors and war aristocrates could afford using them. 

In Rus the blades were often decorated with herbal/runic ornament that had a magical meaning.

The slashing exercise shown in the beginning of the movie is authentic, it is taken from the old Cossack dances with sables. Such exercises are used in RAF stick fighting training.


----------



## jellyman

Finally d/l'd the video, very reminscient of the stuff I saw on Go Warrior also mentioning Cossack sword work.

Do you mind if I youtube it?


----------



## kulachnik

jellyman said:


> Finally d/l'd the video, very reminscient of the stuff I saw on Go Warrior also mentioning Cossack sword work.
> 
> Do you mind if I youtube it?



Sure! A link to the site www.rusbm.ru will be appreciated.


----------

